# omondo free edition - uml probleme



## clemson (7. Mai 2005)

hallo!

ich möchte aus meinem projekt UML diagramme erstellen (vorwiegend klassendiagramme) und habe mir deshalb die free edition von omondo in mein eclipse installiert.

die installation hat auch wunderbar funktioniert aber beim erstellen eines klassendiagramms tritt ein unagenehmer fehler auf: wenn ich im Package Explorer von Eclipse (version 3.0.2) rechtsklicke auf eine klasse und Open UML --> Class diagramm editor wähle, so sollte er mir ein klassendiagramm erstellen.

das macht er auch, das problem ist allerdings, dass in meinem klassendiagramm nicht alle methoden angezeigt werden.. ich habe dehalb das klassendiagramm markiert, View Selector... ausgewählt und bei Methods alle gewünschten ausgewählt...


aber es werden immer noch nicht alle methoden angezeigt! (bei attributen übrigens dasselbe...)


wisst ihr, was das problem ist??


----------



## clemson (7. Mai 2005)

nach ein bisschen probieren habe ich das problem gelöst: man muss auf maximze klicken....


----------



## Asandir (8. Mai 2005)

Klicke mit der rechten Maustaste ins Klassendiagramm(freie Stelle) und wähle Preferences aus. Dann erscheint ein Menü in dem du einstellen kannst, was bei einer Klasse angezeigt werden soll, gilt natürlich fürs gesamte Diagramm.


----------



## clemson (8. Mai 2005)

ja, das habe ich auch gemacht, is aber trotzdem nicht gegangen.

muss ich nachher immer auf maximize klicken, damits geht, oder??


----------

